# Post your ridiculous abstract garbage art that were going to delete.



## FACTORY (Aug 12, 2011)

Post your ridiculous abstract garbage art that you were going to delete. 

I'll start.






Don't ask, cause I don't know. Its my ridiculous abstract garbage art that some people/Artsy folks may feel is valid art like anything else but is in actuality--> insane BS. 


Have fun with the thread but at least try to keep it clean.


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't leave me hangin guys & girls, I know you got some weird art you were never going to show anyone. Now is the time to post it before you depose of it for good.


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is some more of my ridiculous abstract garbage art that I was going to delete but glad that I didn't to keep you guys and girls inspired.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm... i don't have any real garbage. i don't think your are bad either. i like the second one especially. 

here's a collage i did of ozzy and jake e lee:


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Ancestor (Sep 17, 2011)

FACTORY said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 17, 2011)

For reasons unknown I remade my first ridiculous abstract garbage art that I was going to delete.






I was going to delete this one as well but didn't for reasons unknown.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't ask, cause I don't know.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 27, 2011)

FACTORY said:


> Don't ask, cause I don't know.









abstract.


----------

